
Quit Chrome. Safari and Edge Are Just Better Browsers for You and Your Computer - grzm
https://www.wsj.com/articles/quit-chrome-safari-and-edge-are-just-better-browsers-for-you-and-your-computer-11594558801
======
castillar76
Tried Edge and liked the interface, but after a couple reviews concluded it
was even worse for privacy than Chrome, I reverted to a mix of Firefox and
Vivaldi. It's frustrating, because Microsoft spent the time to make Edge a
really enjoyable experience, but there's no point giving up one privacy
vampire for another...

~~~
PikachuEXE
I use a mixture of PaleMoon (forked from old Firefox still using XUL) and
Vivaldi

But modern Firefox is also nice

I never got attached to Chrome (due to tab bar design and its privacy issue)

I definitely won't try Edge with Vivaldi around (or Brave)

I use Windows so won't use Safari

~~~
SahAssar
I looked at palemoon a while ago, but stuff like
[https://github.com/jasperla/openbsd-
wip/issues/86](https://github.com/jasperla/openbsd-wip/issues/86), the data
breach inserting malware and looking at their chat logs for adding web
components (can't find it now) I can't see any reason to use it over firefox.
What is the reason you prefer palemoon over firefox?

------
rvz
After looking at the video, I'm not suprised to see a bunch of Electron apps
mentioned as resource hogs along side Chrome which even this journalist and
others have noticed that their laptops are hitting 100% CPU and RAM
utilization. It just goes to show that running many Electron apps scales
badly.

Of course, web developers would say this is a trade off and will revolt
against supporting other browsers like Safari, Firefox, as they don't support
the APIs Chrome has. They then will force you to download and run it to view
your webpage. To bypass that Electron came around to create your webpage as an
'app' by using Chrome, creating the problem mentioned above.

As you can see, the actual problem is the over reliance on Chrome.

~~~
verdverm
Aren't alectron, Edge, Brave, and Chrome all based on Chromium? Electron is a
little behind Edge and Chrome.

So connecting Electron with Chrome seems incorrect as it should be Chromium
instead. Edge definitely seems slower than Chrome as I use both side by side.

The best thing for battery and performance is to run something like PiHole.
The internet never feels as crispe as when blocking all the cruft!

